# Crazy Bonez Skeleton - Funny Photo of the Day



## Crazy Bonez

These cookies are awesome, but this milk goes right thru me.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Seems like my bonez have been waiting forever for warm weather…


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Oh Boy, who let the dog out ?


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Froze my bonez off this last storm. Planning a trip to Maui with my skinny little main squeeze.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Surfs up ! Off to Maui and some beach time. Honey, you wearing anything under that grass skirt ?


----------



## doto

Glad they're going to Hawaii. They're both a little pale and could use some sun.


----------



## DARKHEART

Crazy Bones, do you know the Skeledog Whisperer? I can't get Buster to stop chasing the Cat!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

ROFLMBO... I love to play with my dress up skels too!


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Trying to get some color on these old bonez. Then off to the beach.


----------



## jdubbya

Ran out of worms so gave them the finger


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

*So much FUN!!!!*

Your poses and possible captions that pop into my mind!
Then suddenly I became sad. I began to miss my "Cheetah Woman" display here. She is still here but not displayed like she once was.
I hid her very well above a drop-ceiling in a normal looking bedroom.
I would say:"Have you ever been in bed with someone before and realized that "they" don't consider "You" to be any more than just a piece of MEAT?"
The people would be standing in the bedroom, I am in the doorway ,I would them pull the old steel pipe, that used be feeding a radiator on the next floor up,it would open the ceiling panels one down,next to one opening up,turning off the normal lighting ,turning on Cheetah Woman's; glowing red eyes with a growling sound track.
Her pose was sitting, with both legs off to one side ( a store mannequin pose) she had on a skimpy outfit made of leopard material,a head piece with leopard ears sewn in, fangs,long finger nails and of course a long "cat" tail.
I would let go of the control pipe and everything would snap -back into place,as if it had never happened ! Lights back"On"
As I sit at this keyboard I am in her old room... blah!


----------



## Crazy Bonez

The only muscle I have left is my car.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Thing's are definitely falling apart around here today.


----------



## spookydave

nice formula crazy bonez.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Thanks Dave. Been driving this 400 since I was only half the skeleton I am today.


----------



## spookydave

hahaha been a while huh


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Need we say more ?


----------



## spookydave

the fam damily lol


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Scored last night. Got the house rattle'n after a fine bottle of wine.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Feelinggggg Stronggggg Nowwwww….


----------



## stick

Great pictures Crazy Bonez.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm…


----------



## spookydave

that's funny, its a stare down!


----------



## Crazy Bonez

This indoor potty training is killing me.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Welcome Ladies and Germs .


----------



## spookydave

the future of American idol!!


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Just burying a few things for the weekend.


----------



## spookydave

jeez I wish I could get mine to help around the house! lol


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Wax on Wax off….


----------



## Crazy Bonez

May the 4th be with you !


----------



## Crazy Bonez

ooops. getting a bit sideways on the 4th.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Got in touch with some old friends last night.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Hilarious !!! National Head lines on Yahoo and Good Morning America today. Scuba Diver finds Crazy Bonez at the bottom of the Colorado River in a folding chair and alerts authorities that he has found a dead body. Who's the master mind ?? Hilarious !!!


----------



## spookydave

hahaha that's great!! I would have taken him home!!


----------



## doto

Hope you don't mind me adding a photo.

This is my daughters Jardin des Os (Bone Garden) project for school. It's a Plinko Board featuring Styrofoam Bone spikes to redirect the balls and is adorned with 2 Pose'N'Stays. They will be joined by a dog and cat skellies Friday at school.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Very impressive project and she is very creative. I love it. We only get to play store bought games here and usually get all twisted up.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

I'm ready to make that trip across the River.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

This little town's first Millionaire was killed when crossing a small river on horseback. He hit his head on the rocks.. or maybe somebody "Helped" him hit a rock against his head?
His widow set up a Free home for elderly women of this county here (1907) and it is Still going strong today!
The Caroline Mark Home-Mount Carroll, Illinois


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Oh Deer, I guess I got a little wild last night.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

We had a wonderful Mothers Day yesterday. I just can't tell Mom from Dad anymore…


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Grilled out last night and smoked those Crazy Bonez.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Wanna play doctor during national nursing week ?


----------



## spookydave

hahaha a boner reference forthcoming, hahaha


----------



## spookydave

nobody's touching that one huh lol


----------



## Crazy Bonez

I'm hitt'n the streets today, Bro.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Let go you boney beast.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Found a great way to cut down on the high cost of baby-sitters.


----------



## spookydave

hahaha and he wont raid the fridge!


----------



## Crazy Bonez

What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas. No bonez about it….


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Honey, I feel like I have been rowing a lifetime.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

These eggs are looking as old as me…


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Got the pool open, but this water is to cold for these Crazy Bonez.


----------



## spookydave

Jeez, that bikini doesn't leave much to the imagination...


----------



## Crazy Bonez

TGIF ! Hitting the town tonight.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

aaaaaahh ! Finally the long weekend.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Cloudy day, guess it's my move.


----------



## spookydave

BBBBBad,hahaha


----------



## Crazy Bonez

I die for long weekends, but hate going back to the office.


----------



## Rustie

Just discovered this thread! Figured I should share Skully's memorial day gear...


----------



## Crazy Bonez

My babysitting money is going to get me a plot with a view someday…


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Not sure what I ate, but it's going right through me…


----------



## Crazy Bonez

It must be spring again. Every time I leave my head around someone turns me into a planter….


----------



## Gnome

ok, so its not a funny_ image_, and its not intended for this forum, BUT i just realized i used the same skelly in this clip for my little channel.

Click at your own curiosity (remember what happened to the cat) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiXfemdBrVY

- if this is deemed too off topic ...well i can see why


----------



## kreepy.kevin

I skipped town. Will be traveling till the 15th. Check back then. Sure hope I don't need that vomit bag again this trip….


----------



## Crazy Bonez

TSA was checking to see if I was packing an extra rib or something... Not like I can hide much within these crazy bonez.


----------



## spookydave

I believe that's called racial profiling , I'd sue...hahaha


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Why would he ask me if I had a cell phone in my pocket ?


----------



## Crazy Bonez

No good Horror Movies...


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Finally back home to a warm welcome.


----------



## Hilda

Hey Crazy Bonez.... Did you happen to be at the world's largest Jeep parade in Pennsylvania this past weekend. I swear I saw you and your family there. (I'm being serious). LOL


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Hilda, I was not at the Jeep Parade but I have been known to go off road now and again ! 

I'll bet it was some of my crazy relatives though. Take any photos ?


----------



## Hilda

Crazy Bonez said:


> Hilda, I was not at the Jeep Parade but I have been known to go off road now and again !
> 
> I'll bet it was some of my crazy relatives though. Take any photos ?
> 
> View attachment 243835
> 
> 
> View attachment 243836


Great ride there! 

Nope. No photos. It went bouncing through the mud pit so fast, I couldn't get my phone out. I saw one boney and a boney dog hanging on the back!! haha It was GREAT!! 

I can't reproduce this photo... but I think it was this guy. (link below from Jeep Parade) HILARIOUS. I love it. 

http://leonwinkowski.photoshelter.c...5tRXdb109k4/I00006cS9czoko8s/C0000kSqaFLeq3vA


----------



## Crazy Bonez

I love fathers day ! I'm not sure who these kids are, but I love fathers day.


----------



## EvilDog

Funny skeletons! Lol


----------



## CHEFJULI

Lactose intolerant!


----------



## Crazy Bonez

I'm finally back from vacation. I forgot about feeding the dog and he is not happy with me.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Ahhhh. Vacation memories… Wild party on the 4th.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

I watched ET again last night. Feeling like I should phone home.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

It's National Tequila Day ! I have been waiting a long time for this my friend.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

I'm still grill'n and chili'n this weekend.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

I hate getting out of bed on Monday's.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

I should have read the sign…


----------



## matrixmom

Crazy Bones...your thread is hysterical. Just makes me laugh first thing in the morning....thanks!


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Out Hanging Ten today. I mean hanging 16 , 20 ???


----------



## Crazy Bonez

An apple a day, keeps what away ?


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Yep, went a bit wild this weekend…


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Wax On Wax Off, Grasshopper.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Late start today… Just having my morning pick me up !


----------



## Crazy Bonez

And I thought Man was his best friend …


----------



## stick

I love your pictures.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Stop staring at me…. It's to early for a Monday morning.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

No news is good news .


----------



## Crazy Bonez

I'm thinking a new face lift for this Halloween…


----------



## Crazy Bonez

No big plans this weekend. Just hangin' around.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Just trying to support a broken down friend.


----------



## Hagstone

Love this thread.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Oh Yeah, your head looks like a cue ball…


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Coffee yes, but why the heck am I carrying around this brush ?


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Just another Monday at the office.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Would you stop humming that Gambler song. You don't even know what holding or folding even means…


----------



## Crazy Bonez

I'd like "a coke and a smile" but I can't even get the top off…


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Perfect day for a Disney marathon with the triplets.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Warm'n the grill up for some spicy ribs this weekend.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

I'm exhausted after blowing up all those beach balls.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

I'm exhausted after blowing up all those beach balls.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

It's Monday photo time. Say Cheese…


----------



## Crazy Bonez

I just can't reach that itch today.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Hurry up and take the picture ! My arm is killing me…


----------



## Crazy Bonez

I promise, this won't hurt a bit…


----------



## Wolfbeard

I love the creativity and humor in your posts! Thank you for doing these!

Eric


----------



## Crazy Bonez

I'm breaking out for the weekend …


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Same food every day and they wonder why I look like this …


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Stop rushing me…


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Stop ! No more trying to bury me in the back yard.


----------



## RikerVano

these are really amazing all of them. nice choice of situations. that makes them more funny.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

No more nursing. I just don't have it in me anymore…


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Hey Dad, did the dog bury you again ?


----------



## Crazy Bonez

It 's so nice top look through the old family photos on a rainy day.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

"No more Nursing!"
My Great Uncle was forced to "Nurse" when he was still about 8 years old! He would expect to get a quick slap across the side of the head if he refused or hesitated.
I guess this practice was seen to be a possible method of Birth-control?
Don't feel sorry for him. He lived to be 95,made tons of money,he could build fancy furniture or plaster a wall perfectly. He traveled with Barnum & Bailey's Circus with his Wife and child,was a very successful business man,built his own Night Club, once owned the largest privately owned boat to sail the Mississippi river.
Kind of makes me wonder why ? I mean I could have tolerated more "Nursing' (To be that successful!)


----------



## Crazy Bonez

It takes forever to get some good road kill around here.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Check this out and take a shot !


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Trying to stay in touch with a few old friends .


----------



## Crazy Bonez

The Kids are driving me Crazy today !


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Howl'n good moon last night.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Excuse me, are you done yet ? I have something important to say …


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Freezer all empty. Head'n out to get me some grub today.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

It's day one of October. Any ideas for a costume this year ? Last year I went Drag.


----------



## CemeteryGirl

why not dress up as another famous skeleton? Jack Skellington! bet your bones would look good in that suit!^^


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Now the whole family wants to join in .


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Was out cruise'n for chic's all weekend. I guess nobody was impressed by my ride.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Hey, Who let the dogs out ?


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Can somebody please step on this spider for me ?


----------



## jenrens

Crazy Bonez said:


> I'd like "a coke and a smile" but I can't even get the top off…
> 
> View attachment 251516


hahaha! this one is gold!


----------



## cjclark

I wonder if Trump would wear this?


----------



## Tannasgach

Very amusing thread. Great creativity and imagination! Thanks for the laughs Crazy Bonez.


----------



## cjclark

Grandpa Munster sure knew how to party.


----------



## thruster

Was just riding around. Oops.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

My ride is a little more laid back.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

No, I said I was drying and you were washing !


----------



## Crazy Bonez

I have a GPS and a compass and can't even find my bone doctor. How did Columbus find this chunk of land ?


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Could I have mine warmed up? It's not hot enough.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Oh Deere ! That skinny dog is following me again.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

I Know, I know, it's not healthy. It just goes straight through me now.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Only road kill scraps lately. No wonder I can't gain any weight.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Worked in the fields all week. Worn to the bone.


----------



## jenrens

Hahaha! Great Stuff!


Crazy Bonez said:


> Could I have mine warmed up? It's not hot enough.
> 
> View attachment 262491


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Going out for a quick 18 holes with Spike. Last time before the snow flies…


----------



## matrixmom

I love looking at these every day! Thank you!! They are hysterical.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

This goop keeps sliding right through my fingers.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

One of you, has really bad breath this morning….


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Of course I have been Back to the Future !


----------



## Crazy Bonez

What more can we say….


----------



## Crazy Bonez

You better wipe that smile off your face, Slick !


----------



## Crazy Bonez

It was wild being the celebs last year on the Wheel of Fortune. I really miss Vanna.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

How does that saying go … ? Vanna is a dogs best friend .


----------



## cmerli

No officer I was not aware that my license had expired


----------



## Crazy Bonez

It's that time of the year … I always try to connect up with old friends.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Ya know that itch, you just can't reach ...


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Okay , just one more time ! Twas the night before Halloween…


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Happy Halloween from all our boney friends. Have a Howling good time.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

I'm crawling back in my hole for another 364 days. Sure hope the dog doesn't dig me up again.


----------



## HalloweenJokes

Why do dogs like bones?


----------



## Crazy Bonez

That's It !!! I want to officially announce that I am now running to be the President of the United States. America needs a change.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Need I say more ....


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Donald, stop checking out my skinny back end.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Your not the only bone head running in this election.


----------



## Crazy Bonez

Yep, it's just me Clowning around in the woods.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

(Not sure the kids will understand the Lady Godiva reference, but the parents might!)


----------



## Crazy Bonez

I may be CRAZY but I like the Lady Godiva idea...

When you finish the scene you should enter it in the CB contest. Only a few days left.


----------



## WillmDavidson

Oh, thats nice...


----------



## Edmund K

Here's my Skeleton crew, enjoying a bit of time ashore with their plunder! 









Six are the Jack Sparrow model of CrazyBonez; the seventh is an original CrazyBonez. I'm tempted to leave them cavorting in my dining room all year!


----------



## CemeteryGirl

Spotted this in my new neighborhood and instantly thought of Crazy Bonez and had to share! Guess they're enjoying the last bit of summer! Such cute girls ^^


----------



## Atelier*Motives

"Janet! I told you I would board the house up!! Now look, you done got yourself stuck!" ......"Well Frank, if I'd have waited for you, I would've had the time to rise from the dead a second time!"


----------

